

Playlist.com files for Chapter 11 - bdb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20012973-261.html

======
d0m
Ok wow, this site is awesome. Simple and clean interface to easily create a
playlist and share it. I found all the song I wanted and also found other
users playlist featuring my fav. artist.

I know thesixtyone and grooveshark. They both have their uses..

For ts1, I use it to discover brand new artist but the playlist part is so
damn hard to use with this sucky interface. I'm always lost in it.. I click on
a user playlist, then cannot come back, etc etc.

For grooveshark, it's just terribly slow with a huge flash engine that take
all screen.

* edit * : I feel I was really harsh on grooveshark and I feel bad about it. It's a great website that I use pretty often.

Could someone enlighten me about the use of flash for audio.. Is it the only
way to play songs?! I think I was playing midi file before even flash existed.
:-/

------
paul9290
Using RIAA/MPAA content is a sure-fire to get traction, as the whole Internet
craves/dies for their content. Ironcially, content they dont want to pay for.

Overall the majority of businesses who utilize & market to users come get
RIAA/MPAA content never seem to have long lasting businesses.

------
samratjp
Well Cnet, you seemed to have forgotten about Grooveshark as a point of
comparison, for they are doing fairly well. Or how about anywhere.fm (YC S07),
which was so damn good before imeem (now myspace music) ruined it. But, I
guess TechCrunch saw this coming ([http://techcrunch.com/2008/01/28/imeem-
gobbles-up-a-young-st...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/01/28/imeem-gobbles-up-a-
young-startup-anywherefm/)).

I really wish Apple gobbled up Anywhere.fm and slap it as cloud iTunes. It's
really all a sad story.

------
andrewljohnson
Good article... short, informative, and fills you in on a whole history in the
space of a few paragraphs.

